# Lentil Salad



## JM (Aug 19, 2009)

The other night I wanted to make a lentil salad so I googled recipes and found two for lentil salads that looked and sounded tasty, the problem was, I didn’t have all the ingredients for either one. Instead of following the recipe as laid out online I decided to use it as inspiration and here’s what I came up with.

Ingredients:

4 cups of cooked green lentils
½ yellow onion diced
1 can of diced tomato (drained)
½ green pepper chopped
3 tablespoons of parsley
½ teaspoon cayenne pepper
½ teaspoon of cumin/cummin (crushed)
1 teaspoon of salt
1 teaspoon of pepper
2 tablespoons of lemon juice

I mixed the diced onion, tomato, green pepper, cayenne and cumin seeds together. When the lentils were cool I added them to the mixing bowl and then added the salt, pepper and lemon juice. After the salad has been chilled it’s ready to serve.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm, that sounds nice. I must try that soon. Trader Joe's sells pre-cooked brown lentils. I may use them as a substitute.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds good. Some medication that I use mandates staying off of red meat for the 4 months that it should be consumed. This sounds like a good protein supplement, one I could keep in the 'frig.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 20, 2009)

That sounds tasty. You might add fresh diced cucumber to the list of veggies to give it a little bit of a crunch.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 20, 2009)

If you haven't try using a Puy Lentil. They retain their shape and taste much better.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 21, 2009)

JM said:


> The other night I wanted to make a lentil salad so I googled recipes and found two for lentil salads that looked and sounded tasty, the problem was, I didn’t have all the ingredients for either one. Instead of following the recipe as laid out online I decided to use it as inspiration and here’s what I came up with.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...



There's a bit missing from this post. Was the improvised version good??? You don't say!!


----------

